# help date this please



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

amf roadmaster skyrider - i was told late 50's due to the chain ring , but unsure - cant seem to make out all the serial number - it's lightly stamped


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2014)

Someone might be able to nail it down, but I don't think there's a database for serial numbers for Amf, unless it's Murray built, then you're in luck. I'd say early-mid sixties.


----------



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

How would I know if it's Murray built ?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2014)

If you locate the serial number, you should see a mo, mos,mol, something of that nature. The mo stands for Murray Ohio. Murray Ohio manufacturing co.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Sorry, not my type!!!*

Hehehehe


----------



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

Will be cleaning the frame tonite - will see what I can find


----------



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

Things noticed during the cleaning process - there doesn't appear to be any seat post clamp ? - the stem was frozen into the head tube - managed to get stem out by removing the bolt , but bottom wedge part is frozen in steering tube  , tried everything in my arsenal to get it out , heat , oil, force , no dice , wedge will not budge , ideas ?  The handle bars and grips cleaned well - back rim is cleaned but hub and bearings still need redone , has side to side play  and spokes need tightened and wheel tru'd up - haven't done front one yet -  frame is cleaned but rough texture due to rust that was there , wondering if wet sanding would help ? The crank  cleaned well - one pedal was busted and half missing so removed them , will look for replacements - gonna take bearings in to match up at the LBS and get new ones - chain is soaking in ATF , has some stretch , but still useful- seat us trashed , gotta figure out what I wanna do there ---


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2014)

Most likely not Murray made with that type of seat post . Evans bikes of the 60s featured a clamp less seat post that would run a long bolt through the top and would have a stem style wedge. Also the sprocket is familiar of what Evans would have used. Someone else will know for sure.


----------



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

Badge says cycle division - american machine and foundry - little rock Arkansas ---- 









I may have to replace the forks if I can't get this wedge out


----------



## randallace (Dec 24, 2014)

Serial number located


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 25, 2014)

I think 65 I got the amf Saturn.


----------



## randallace (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## randallace (Dec 25, 2014)

Success on the forks - took an insane amount of work - ( thanks to tips from the videos of rjthebikeguy)  - spent most of my Christmas Day working on it - wife had surgery a couple days ago so been taking care of her and working on this off and on all day - the rest of the family split for a distant relatives house - so it's me and this amf - gonna do the crank rebuild next - 

 - I managed to bleach the grips white again - I'm amazed too , LOL


----------



## randallace (Dec 25, 2014)

Crank was quite a job - 

















Hard to see but the crank is polished , I'm not a good photographer 




It's getting there - still all original except for the pedal set (need those )  - considering "freshening up " the white near head tube - it's kinda bad


----------



## randallace (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying to figure out what to do to fix this - the mounting bolt pulled thru 














Also looking to do something with this old seat - it's not staying like this - ideas ?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 27, 2014)

A fender washer for your fender. 


And your seat post is a quill type, just like a stem. Loosen the bolt, back it out 1/2", take a whack at it with a small hammer. If the seat post is corroded into the frame, then take emergency removal tactics. Keep the seat, that's where it belongs.


----------



## randallace (Dec 27, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> A fender washer for your fender. View attachment 187569
> And your seat post is a quill type, just like a stem. Loosen the bolt, back it out 1/2", take a whack at it with a small hammer. If the seat post is corroded into the frame, then take emergency removal tactics. Keep the seat, that's where it belongs.




I plan to keep the seat - I'm looking for restoration options


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

Try a Magic Eraser on the seat. I've had good results.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 30, 2014)

I would say it's an AMF built bike. I have one like it, but not as fancy. I was able to track the year via the rear hub. Mine is an F&S hub and they have letters on it that correspond to the date.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2015)

The AMF and Murray companies are not related. There's only one person who has '57 and later AMF serial # info, and that's the infamous Leon Dixon of the NBHAA. And he won't give any info for free.


----------

